# Pics of a Cigar Roller ... and one boat ...



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I was down at the Sponge Docks yesterday evening and stepped into a fun little smoke shop called Serafin de Cuba to see what was going on. They had a roller in (which they typically do) so I asked to snap some pics and after the roller obliged, away I went ...

I haven't fooled with these pics at all (I plan to over the next couple of days) so I realize that there are some things to fix ... just wanted to post them up so you guys could get a kick out of them.





































And here's one small panoramic view of a scene that caught my eye ...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pics Charlie and thank you for sharing.

Did you get a chance to pick one up and smoke it while soaking in the awesome views of the boat?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope ... the boat pic came before I hit the shop and there wasn't time to light one up right there. I did grab a 5er and was going to light one up tonight, but I've been thinking more and more about heading down there on Saturday and smoking one on the spot while taking more pics. We'll see ... 

You know I picked you up one.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

My Dad winters right near Tarpon.

So that store is right on the docks ehh? I'll have to stop in next time I go down there.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Nope ... the boat pic came before I hit the shop and there wasn't time to light one up right there. I did grab a 5er and was going to light one up tonight, but I've been thinking more and more about heading down there on Saturday and smoking one on the spot while taking more pics. We'll see ...
> 
> You know I picked you up one.


That sounds like a great idea Charlie. Hopefully the weather is nice for a great smoke on the docks. Let me know how it smokes.

Awe thanks man I appreciate it, but you didn't have to. Hang to it and bring it up when come back home for the holidays and we'll light them up.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> My Dad winters right near Tarpon.
> 
> So that store is right on the docks ehh? I'll have to stop in next time I go down there.


Yep, it's almost immediately on your left as you start down Dodecanese from Alt 19. 
Lmk when you're in town and we'll grab a smoke. 



Starbuck said:


> That sounds like a great idea Charlie. Hopefully the weather is nice for a great smoke on the docks. Let me know how it smokes.
> 
> Awe thanks man I appreciate it, but you didn't have to. Hang to it and bring it up when come back home for the holidays and we'll light them up.


Snds like a plan ... I picked some up for Ben as well and a few from a couple other local shops so we'll just make it a bench rolled Thanksgiving gtg. lol


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

charlie thanks for sharing those pics, very cool!

Enjoy the sticks!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

> Yep, it's almost immediately on your left as you start down Dodecanese from Alt 19.
> Lmk when you're in town and we'll grab a smoke. :smile:


I will do that.

My grandfather always used to say "Pray for me, I drive 19."


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

lol ... being at a stop light on 19 is like being a part of the great land rush, but for me Alt 19 is much worse. I swear that the old people (God bless em') are actively trying to kill me every time I get on that road (that is, when they're not actively trying to run over the medians, hit all the gas pumps or take up 3 parking spaces at once at the grocery store). lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very nice photos indeed.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

swingerofbirches said:


> lol ... being at a stop light on 19 is like being a part of the great land rush, but for me Alt 19 is much worse. I swear that the old people (God bless em') are actively trying to kill me every time I get on that road (that is, when they're not actively trying to run over the medians, hit all the gas pumps or take up 3 parking spaces at once at the grocery store). lol


Whenever I am down there I always admire the sheer amount of glass and plastic that can be found in the middle of the intersections on a regular basis.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Note the color of the font. I am _*JEALOUS!*_


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Very cool Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics! My grandmother used to live in Holiday which is close by, did not know there was a cigar shop there. Of course we were there back in the 80's so I am sure things have changed.


----------

